# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Rc Cars

## hlors

*Kads nezin kur var atrast ka pareizi lodet RC (radio-control) masinu shemas? Lai kustetos uz prieksu atpakalu pa labi pa kreisi utt..*

----------


## edza135

http://courses.cit.cornell.edu/ee476/Fi ... /INDEX.HTM

----------

